

Protect Your Cloud-Hosted Web Applications from DDoS Attacks - danboarder
http://hivewind.com/overview/

======
hayd
Price: $Low. WTF?

Edit: I see, on the other page it states [http://hivewind.com/pricing-
signup/](http://hivewind.com/pricing-signup/) (~$70-260 a month).

------
hivewind
Creator here, feel free to hit me with any questions.

